# What is going on????



## Imperial Impact (Aug 11, 2010)

"An internal system error occurred, Please refer to DXError.log and DirectX.log in your Windows folder to determine the problem"

Wut?


----------



## Runefox (Aug 11, 2010)

I think we need a little more info about that one.

What were you doing when you got the error? Does it always happen?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 11, 2010)

Runefox said:


> I think we need a little more info about that one.
> 
> What were you doing when you got the error? Does it always happen?



Setting up DirectX


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 12, 2010)

As in installing DirectX?  See if you can find the log files that it mentions (sounds like it's putting them in C:\Windows) and cut/paste the error section of them here.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 14, 2010)

10/21/09 03:23:40: DXSetup: CommandLine: /silent 
10/21/09 03:23:40: DSETUP: DirectXSetupA(): hWnd: 00000000 dwFlags: 02010098

10/21/09 03:23:40: dsetup32: === SetupForDirectX() start ===
10/21/09 03:23:40: dsetup32: Dec  8 2006 10:44:42
10/21/09 03:23:40: dsetup32: DXSetupCommand = 0.
10/21/09 03:23:40: dsetup32: DirectXSetupIsJapanese == 0
10/21/09 03:23:40: dsetup32: DirectXSetupIsJapanNec == 0
10/21/09 03:23:40: dsetup32: Installing on WinXP SP2
10/21/09 03:23:40: dsetup32: IsIA64(): not IA64.
10/21/09 03:23:40: dsetup32: CLR version number = 2.0.50727
10/21/09 03:23:41: dsetup32: DXCheckTrust(): C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\WINDOW~1\CACHE~1\F27D25~1\dxupdate.cab is trusted.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dsetup32: GetCDXUpdate(): Extracting dxupdate.dll from C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\WINDOW~1\CACHE~1\F27D25~1\dxupdate.cab.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dsetup32: Extracted file C:\WINDOWS\system32\DirectX\DXAE.tmp\dxupdate.inf from cab
10/21/09 03:23:41: dsetup32: Extracted file C:\WINDOWS\system32\DirectX\DXAE.tmp\dxupdate.cif from cab
10/21/09 03:23:41: dsetup32: Extracted file C:\WINDOWS\system32\DirectX\DXAE.tmp\dxupdate.dll from cab
10/21/09 03:23:41: dsetup32: GetCDXUpdate(): Loading dxupdate.dll in C:\WINDOWS\system32\DirectX\DXAE.tmp\.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dsetup32: DirectXSetupIsJapanese == 0
10/21/09 03:23:41: dsetup32: DirectXSetupIsJapanNec == 0
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Checking for dxdllreg_x86.cab...
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DXCheckTrust(): C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\WINDOW~1\CACHE~1\F27D25~1\dxdllreg_x86.cab is trusted.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\WINDOWS\system32\DirectX\DXAE.tmp\dxdllreg_x86.inf from cab
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): DirectX Version: 4.09.00.0904.0
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: CheckDependency(): no dependency.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): Section [4.09.00.0904.0-4.09.00.0904.0_WinXP] is being installed.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In RGB9Rast_1_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In RGB9Rast_1_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In RGB9Rast_2_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In RGB9Rast_2_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2902.0_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2903.0_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2904.0_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2905.0_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2906.0_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2907.0_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2908.0_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2909.0_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2910.0_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2005_d3dx9_24_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2005_d3dx9_24_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2005_MDX_x86.MSI does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2005_d3dx9_25_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2005_d3dx9_25_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2005_MDX_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Jun2005_d3dx9_26_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Jun2005_d3dx9_26_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Jun2005_MDX_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2005_d3dx9_27_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2005_d3dx9_27_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2005_MDX_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2005_d3dx9_27_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2005_d3dx9_27_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2005_MDX_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2005_xinput_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2005_xinput_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2005_d3dx9_28_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2005_d3dx9_28_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2005_MDX1_x86_Archive.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2005_MDX1_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2006_d3dx9_29_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2006_d3dx9_29_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2006_MDX1_x86_Archive.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2006_MDX1_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2006_XACT_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2006_XACT_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_d3dx9_30_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_d3dx9_30_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_MDX1_x86_Archive.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_MDX1_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_XACT_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_XACT_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_xinput_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_xinput_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Jun2006_XACT_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Jun2006_XACT_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2006_xinput_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2006_xinput_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2006_XACT_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2006_XACT_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2006_d3dx9_31_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2006_d3dx9_31_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2006_xinput_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2006_xinput_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2006_XACT_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2006_XACT_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Checking for Dec2006_d3dx9_32_x86.cab...
10/21/09 03:23:41: dxupdate: DXCheckTrust(): C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\WINDOW~1\CACHE~1\F27D25~1\Dec2006_d3dx9_32_x86.cab is trusted.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\WINDOWS\system32\DirectX\DXAE.tmp\dec2006_d3dx9_32_x86.inf from cab
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): DirectX Version: 4.09.00.0904.0
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: CheckDependency(): no dependency.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): Section [4.09.00.0904.0-4.09.00.0904.0_WinXP] is being installed.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2006_d3dx9_32_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2006_d3dx10_00_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2006_d3dx10_00_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2006_XACT_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2006_XACT_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Jun2005_xinput_x86.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Jun2005_xinput_x64.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Oct2005_XACT_x86.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Oct2005_MDX_x86.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Dec2005_XACT_x86.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Dec2005_MDX2_x86.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Dec2005_MDX2_x64.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Dec2005_d3dx10_x86.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Dec2005_d3dx10_x64.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Feb2006_MDX2_x86.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Feb2006_MDX2_x64.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Feb2006_d3dx10_x86.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Feb2006_d3dx10_x64.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Apr2006_MDX2_x86.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Apr2006_MDX2_x64.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Apr2006_d3dx10_x86.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Apr2006_d3dx10_x64.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Jun2006_d3dx10_x86.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Jun2006_d3dx10_x64.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Aug2006_d3dx10_x86.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Aug2006_d3dx10_x64.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Oct2006_d3dx10_x86.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Oct2006_d3dx10_x64.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: Total Files: 6
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: Total Size: 2292736
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: Total Progress: 2
10/21/09 03:23:42: dsetup32: GetCDXUpdate(): Loading dxupdate.dll in C:\WINDOWS\system32\DirectX\DXAE.tmp\.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dsetup32: DirectXSetupIsJapanese == 0
10/21/09 03:23:42: dsetup32: DirectXSetupIsJapanNec == 0
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Installing dxdllreg_x86.cab...
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DXCheckTrust(): C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\WINDOW~1\CACHE~1\F27D25~1\dxdllreg_x86.cab is trusted.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\WINDOWS\system32\DirectX\DXAE.tmp\dxdllreg_x86.inf from cab
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: GetDXVersion(): Unable to get RC string from registry, now RC is 0.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): DirectX Version: 4.09.00.0904.0
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: CheckDependency(): no dependency.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): Section [4.09.00.0904.0-4.09.00.0904.0_WinXP] is being installed.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\WINDOWS\system32\DirectX\DXAE.tmp\dxdllreg.exe from cab
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: Files: 2
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: Size: 62464
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: InstallEXE(): Command: dxdllreg.exe -PATCH
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxdllreg: CommandLine: -PATCH
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxdllreg: Update is not necessary for this platform.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: InstallEXE(): dxdllreg.exe returned 0.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In RGB9Rast_1_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In RGB9Rast_1_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In RGB9Rast_2_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In RGB9Rast_2_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2902.0_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2903.0_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2904.0_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2905.0_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2906.0_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2907.0_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2908.0_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2909.0_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2910.0_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2005_d3dx9_24_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2005_d3dx9_24_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2005_MDX_x86.MSI does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2005_d3dx9_25_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2005_d3dx9_25_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2005_MDX_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Jun2005_d3dx9_26_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Jun2005_d3dx9_26_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Jun2005_MDX_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2005_d3dx9_27_x86.cab does not exist.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 14, 2010)

10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2005_d3dx9_27_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2005_MDX_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2005_d3dx9_27_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2005_d3dx9_27_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2005_MDX_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2005_xinput_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2005_xinput_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2005_d3dx9_28_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2005_d3dx9_28_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2005_MDX1_x86_Archive.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2005_MDX1_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2006_d3dx9_29_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2006_d3dx9_29_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2006_MDX1_x86_Archive.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2006_MDX1_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2006_XACT_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2006_XACT_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_d3dx9_30_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_d3dx9_30_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_MDX1_x86_Archive.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_MDX1_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_XACT_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_XACT_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_xinput_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_xinput_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Jun2006_XACT_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Jun2006_XACT_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2006_xinput_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2006_xinput_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2006_XACT_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2006_XACT_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2006_d3dx9_31_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2006_d3dx9_31_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2006_xinput_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2006_xinput_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2006_XACT_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2006_XACT_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Installing Dec2006_d3dx9_32_x86.cab...
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DXCheckTrust(): C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\WINDOW~1\CACHE~1\F27D25~1\Dec2006_d3dx9_32_x86.cab is trusted.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\WINDOWS\system32\DirectX\DXAE.tmp\dec2006_d3dx9_32_x86.inf from cab
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): DirectX Version: 4.09.00.0904.0
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: CheckDependency(): no dependency.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): Section [4.09.00.0904.0-4.09.00.0904.0_WinXP] is being installed.
10/21/09 03:23:42: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\WINDOWS\system32\DirectX\DXAE.tmp\d3dx9_32_x86.cat from cab
10/21/09 03:23:43: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\WINDOWS\system32\DirectX\DXAE.tmp\d3dx9_32.dll from cab
10/21/09 03:23:43: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\WINDOWS\system32\DirectX\DXAE.tmp\d3dx9_32_x86.inf from cab
10/21/09 03:23:43: dxupdate: Files: 4
10/21/09 03:23:43: dxupdate: Size: 2230272
10/21/09 03:23:43: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Installing: d3dx9_32_x86.inf - [x86_Install]
10/21/09 03:23:44: dxupdate: Installed file C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3dx9_32.dll
10/21/09 03:23:44: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:44: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2006_d3dx9_32_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:44: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:44: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2006_d3dx10_00_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:44: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:44: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2006_d3dx10_00_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:44: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:44: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2006_XACT_x86.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:44: dxupdate: -----
10/21/09 03:23:44: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2006_XACT_x64.cab does not exist.
10/21/09 03:23:44: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Jun2005_xinput_x86.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:44: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Jun2005_xinput_x64.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:44: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Oct2005_XACT_x86.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:44: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Oct2005_MDX_x86.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:44: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Dec2005_XACT_x86.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:44: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Dec2005_MDX2_x86.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:44: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Dec2005_MDX2_x64.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:44: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Dec2005_d3dx10_x86.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:44: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Dec2005_d3dx10_x64.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:44: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Feb2006_MDX2_x86.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:44: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Feb2006_MDX2_x64.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:44: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Feb2006_d3dx10_x86.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:44: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Feb2006_d3dx10_x64.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:44: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Apr2006_MDX2_x86.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:44: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Apr2006_MDX2_x64.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:44: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Apr2006_d3dx10_x86.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:44: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Apr2006_d3dx10_x64.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:44: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Jun2006_d3dx10_x86.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:44: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Jun2006_d3dx10_x64.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:44: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Aug2006_d3dx10_x86.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:44: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Aug2006_d3dx10_x64.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:44: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Oct2006_d3dx10_x86.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:44: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [Beta_Oct2006_d3dx10_x64.cab] is skipped.
10/21/09 03:23:44: dsetup32: SetupForDirectX: InstallPlugIn() Succeeded.
10/21/09 03:23:44: dsetup32: start finalizing: phase: 2 - 2, total: 0 - 3
10/21/09 03:23:45: dsetup32: Installation ended with value 0 = Installation succeeded


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah, I did not understand what the fuck it said.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Aug 14, 2010)

Try a different installer.


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 16, 2010)

Odd - it looks like the installer you're using is a DX updater except it's trying to update files and directories that you don't have.  Try downloading the latest DX redistributable from Microsoft: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FamilyID=3b170b25-abab-4bc3-ae91-50ceb6d8fa8d

That contains EVERYTHING to do with DX, not just updates.


----------



## Lapdog (Aug 18, 2010)

Yup, sounds like your using an updater, and (like ToeClaws said) its trying to update files and folders that do not exist. But normally DirectX comes with windows... But then again, if its a pirated version, or it was corrupted, or accidentally deleted, then I say that you should follow ToeClaws link. Also, could you tell me what OS you are using? And if it is Pirated?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 31, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> Odd - it looks like the installer you're using is a DX updater except it's trying to update files and directories that you don't have. Try downloading the latest DX redistributable from Microsoft: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FamilyID=3b170b25-abab-4bc3-ae91-50ceb6d8fa8d
> 
> That contains EVERYTHING to do with DX, not just updates.


The cabinet file is corrupted.....

Soooo, Now what?


----------



## Vo (Aug 31, 2010)

Completely uninstall all DirectX before running the redist installer.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 2, 2010)

Okay, Now it works.

And I need to upgrade my browser.


----------

